# What is this?



## GrimBeeper (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi there - I wonder if I can pick your brains on this - it's a 110 year old water line and (I think) ball valve shut off. The handle is rusted shut and doesn't look like it has moved in decades. I chipped away some of the accumulated grime and slapped a coat of paint on it, thinking I can just turn off the water at the street (very easy and exposed).
What I noticed before the paint had dried is that the thing in the middle appears to be leaking. Very slowly, but definitely leaking. I've never seen a valve like this - what is that opening in the center, and why would it be leaking? Can I repair this?
Thanks!


----------



## GrimBeeper (Mar 16, 2017)

https://ibb.co/moxA0a
Here is the link - sorry - I can't figure out how to upload images...


----------



## north star (Mar 16, 2017)

*@ > @ > @*

GrimBeeper,

Your image looks like a much older type of Quick Shut Off
valve, with a bleeder port, and the cap is missing.


*@ < @ < @*


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2017)

It is not a natural gas line???


Or what does this line feed??


Can you add a valve at what ever this feeds and maybe eliminate this one


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2017)

north star has it, I have seen them before........in 100 year old houses. I was kinda surprised it is only"slightly" leaking, but then again, the opening through the pipe is most likely a fraction of the pipe.

How is your water pressure?


----------



## GrimBeeper (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks - I think it might be the original 100 or so year old valve. It's definitely the water main. The water supply is adequate, but not great. What does the cap look like? Any chance of finding one to fit this, or do I have to replace it? Thanks!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2017)

Something like this, I would guess 1/8" female pipe thread;


----------



## GrimBeeper (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks - I don't see any thread on it at all though. I suppose it could have corroded over time. Could I just epoxy it?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2017)

It looks like there is a hundred years of paint on there, the threads are buried. 

You could try epoxy, but if it is weeping it might not take. If you do try and remove the paint, be careful with the threads when you do get to them.

This is a better image. The idea was, you didn't have to take it all the way off (and lose it), spin it open a couple turns, and it runs out the hole in the cap.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2017)

Yours is an old version of this;


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Does it look like this?


----------



## GrimBeeper (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks Fatboy - PCinspector - no - it looks like the thing in the link I posted above. Thanks for the help! I will try and find the threads and clean them off!


----------



## north star (Mar 16, 2017)

*$ ~ $*

GrimBeeper,

IMO, ...you would be better off by replacing that old
Shut Off Valve with a new, compression type Shut
Off Valve, and not expend any more time looking for
a cap......*"IF"* there are any threads left, they "most
probably" won't secure a cap to remain on there
when pressurized.


*$ ~ $*


----------



## GrimBeeper (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks Northstar - that's what I ended up doing - now have a functional shut-off that works...


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Yea

We saved the world


----------



## GrimBeeper (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, you may have saved my basement from flooding.


----------

